# Baghdad



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

What's the difference between a sperm and Saddam Hussain ?

One is in Baghdad the other is in Dad's bag Â ;D

I'll get me coat


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I'll get me coat


wise move


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Saddam has just given a TV interview.

He said "To prove I am still alive, Liverpool were total shite on
Saturday"

TheÂ Â British Government said - "That could have been recordedÂ any week
over the last fewÂ Â months "

Sorry I forgot me hat


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Abdul and Mohammed were discussing their children in a cafe in downtown Baghdad. 
Abdul pulls out his wallet and shows Mohammed pictures of his children. "This is my oldest son, he is a martyr. And this is my second son, he is also a martyr." 
Ah, sighed Abdul, "They blow up so fast".



> Sorry I forgot me hat


"Sunnyikea, hang on, you've got me hat........"


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

See the police also found a dead Iraqi floating in Michael Barrymores Swimming Pool.!!!.

They reckon he was a suicide Bummer.!!!.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/poptoon ... omiraq.asp


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Saddam has just given a TV interview.
> 
> He said "To prove I am still Â alive, Liverpool were total shite on
> Saturday"
> ...


quality..... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Ireland Declares War on Iraq

Saddam Hussein was sitting in his office wondering who to invade next when his telephone rang. 
"Hallo! Mr. Hussein," a heavily accented voice said. "This is Paddy up in County Cavan, Ireland. I am ringing to inform you that we are officially declaring war on you!" 
"Well, Paddy," Saddam replied, "This is indeed important news! Tell me, how big is your army?" 
"At this moment in time," said Paddy after a moment's calculation, "there is myself, my cousin Sean, my next door neighbour Gerry, and the entire dominoes team from the pub-that makes 8!" 
Saddam sighed. "I must tell you Paddy that I have 1 million men in my army waiting to move on my command." 
"Begorra!" said Paddy, "I'll have to ring you back!" 
Sure enough, the next day Paddy rang back. "Right Mr. Hussein, the war is still on! We have managed to acquire some equipment!" 
"And what equipment would that be, Paddy?" Saddam asked. 
"Well, we have 2 combine harvesters, a bulldozer and Murphy's tractor from the farm." 
Once more Saddam sighed. "I must tell you, Paddy, that I have 16 thousand tanks, 14 thousand armoured personnel carriers, and my army has increased to 1 and a half million since we last spoke." 
"Really?" said Paddy "I'll have to ring you back!" 
Sure enough, Paddy rang again the next day. "Right Mr. Hussein, the war is still on! We have managed to get ourselves airborne! We've modified Ted's ultralight with a couple of rifles in the cockpit and the bridge team has joined us as well!" 
Saddam was silent for a minute, then sighed. "I must tell you Paddy that I have a thousand bombers, 500 MiG 19 attack planes, my military complex is surrounded by laser-guided surface-to-air missile sites, and since we last spoke, my army has increased to 2 million." 
"Faith and Begorra!" said Paddy, "I'll have to ring you back." 
Sure enough, Paddy called again the next day. "Right Mr. Hussein, I am sorry to tell you that we have had to call off the war." 
"I'm sorry to hear that," said Saddam. "Why the sudden change of heart?" 
"Well," said Paddy "We've all had a chat, and there's no way we can feed 2 million prisoners."


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Irish have entered the war (again).

At the moment they currently surrounding Bagshot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

the best joke of the war has to be the Information Minister! i mean Lee Evans has nothing on him!!!

'we will crush the infidels'

what the ones behind you???


----------

